# Makita 3612C



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My only working router is a Makita 3612C. I have had this router for nearly three years. I bought it after the Skil that I had been using started throwing bits. I have been very happy with the Makita. I did have a terrible time finding one. Amazon.com advertised one several times, at different prices and I tried to order several times only to be told that they were out of stock. I tried another place, which replied that, contrary to their web site, the Makita was out of stock. I finally was able to buy one from the Ace web site. 

I might have been lucky in that I did not find one in a store to test the feel. 

Although Bob and Rick recommend removing the springs for table mounted use, I tried using it without springs, and put them back in. If I had a dedicated table mounted router, I probably would remove the springs.

After having it for 11 1/2 months, (one year warranty) something happened that prevented plunging or height adjustment, I sent it for warranty repair. The repair service was excellent, although they did have to order parts so it did take about two weeks to get it back. 

I use it with the Oak Park baseplates, two seven inch, one large with 1 1/2 inch opening and two with 3 1/8 inch openings, one with the raised panel accessory. Rick has said on the Router Workshop that each time one buys a new bit they should buy a new router. My spouse would never allow me to do that, (you should have seen the look on her face and the heard what she had to say about the idea!) but I am coming to think that one should have one router for each baseplate. If I could get away with doing such a thing, I would probably have one more 1 1/2 inch opening base plate and six Makita 3612C routers.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Most serious router users that I have met here in Australia, myself included, use the 3612C for all plunge routing operations and and a less expensive one dedicated to the table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wood Working Router Reviews

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/router-reviews/
http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/router-reviews/review.html
http://www.galttech.com/research/household-DIY-tools/best-wood-router.php
http://products.howstuffworks.com/power+tools+routers/All/award-all

=============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

mftha said:


> My only working router is a Makita 3612C. I have had this router for nearly three years. I bought it after the Skil that I had been using started throwing bits. I have been very happy with the Makita. I did have a terrible time finding one. Amazon.com advertised one several times, at different prices and I tried to order several times only to be told that they were out of stock. I tried another place, which replied that, contrary to their web site, the Makita was out of stock. I finally was able to buy one from the Ace web site.
> 
> I might have been lucky in that I did not find one in a store to test the feel.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As I've replied to an earlier posting, I have 2 Makita's 3612C's. 1 is mounted to my OP table the other I use handheld, along with interchanging my 2 craftsman routers to the table and handheld work. The OP plates mount quite easily to all 3 models. When asked which I perfer?? The Makita's win hands down. 

I'll post a link to a manual and a parts break down in a seperate thread.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

*Thanks for posting the Makita 3612c manual*



Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I've replied to an earlier posting, I have 2 Makita's 3612C's. 1 is mounted to my OP table the other I use handheld, along with interchanging my 2 craftsman routers to the table and handheld work. The OP plates mount quite easily to all 3 models. When asked which I perfer?? The Makita's win hands down.
> 
> I'll post a link to a manual and a parts break down in a seperate thread.



Hamlin, thanks for posting the manual for the Makita manual. Now I can always get to it whether I can find my paper version or not!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

*I thought there was something familiar!*



Electron said:


> Most serious router users that I have met here in Australia, myself included, use the 3612C for all plunge routing operations and and a less expensive one dedicated to the table.



Electron (or should I say HarrySin?)

Now that you have blown your cover, I must say this posting seemed to have something familiar about it. What is the less expensive router dedicated to the table?

Thanks for all your valuable contributions, whatever name you use.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom,I use the larger of the two Triton routers in my table, whilst this is a plunge router, as I have mentioned on several previous occasions, it's performance in plunge mode is nothing short of abysmal, but in the table I haven't seen it's equal. Among it's great features is it's ability to change cutters from above because when fully raised, it's collet protrudes ABOVE the table and it can only do this with the power switch OFF, but having said this, the plug should always be removed from the power point when changing cutters. Thanks for your kind words, it's good to be back.


----------



## purplethumb (Nov 23, 2008)

*Makita 3612C table mounting - screw size?*

Newbie, here. I have just purchased a Makita 3612C for mounting to my table. I am a bit leery of doing so because the four machine screws used to mount the existing plate to the base are only size #8. My previous table mount router used three #12 machine screws. The #8's seem awfully light for mounting a 3 1/4 HP machine that can spin up to 22,000 rpm. Anyone have any reassuring words?

thanks!





Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I've replied to an earlier posting, I have 2 Makita's 3612C's. 1 is mounted to my OP table the other I use handheld, along with interchanging my 2 craftsman routers to the table and handheld work. The OP plates mount quite easily to all 3 models. When asked which I perfer?? The Makita's win hands down.
> 
> I'll post a link to a manual and a parts break down in a seperate thread.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi purplethumb,

I believe Bj has answered your question in another thread. However, to add to what he said, they are just fine. If anything, you may want to look for a tad longer screw. Allen heads work the best. These screws are heat treated so, no worries about them and the weight. 

Hope this helps.


----------

